# Cedar Bird Feeder



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I took 4 shifts holidays off from the fire station and decided to have some shop time. This is something that was needed and over due. I was asked to build some more bird feeders and after seeing Harry post his, I decided I would share with you how I made mine.

I will be in the shop gluing up two cedar boards. I bought some 5/4 Cedar deck boards for the feeders. I went to Home Re-Usables and found some old plexi glass to use for the sides. The new plexi glass is costly and I manage to get two large pieces for $5.00.

I have included a picture of what I am going to build. This bird feeder is what I have presently in the backyard. I built 4 of them for myself. I wanted to see what type of feed attracted what sort of birds.

The feeders will hold 5 lbs of bird feed. I like having it large enough to empty the entire package into the feeder at one time. The birds tend to go through it faster as well in the winter time.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks a wee bit cold in your backyard Dan with all that white stuff, I am sure that the birds will really appreciate the new feeders. We have 2 in our yard plus a couple of nesting boxes and an old outhouse where the swallows like to build their nests.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Last night I got the cedar cut into the required pieces. I also did a glue up for the side pieces. This is necessary to allow for the proper width.

I will scan the image showing the dimensions later. 

Here are some pictures of what I got done last night. I will post more pictures today after I am done in the shop.

Were expecting a heavy snow fall for today so I better get moving.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan.

I am sure the birds will be queuing up for a feed once winter sets in...

Did you work out what feed to use?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Dan.
> 
> I am sure the birds will be queuing up for a feed once winter sets in...
> 
> Did you work out what feed to use?


In the four feeders I have: Niger, Striped Sunflower Seed, Black Sunflower Seed and Millet.

The Blue Jays like the Striped Sunflower, Chickadee like the Black Sunflower Seed, Red Breasted Nut Hatches like the Millet and Black Sunflower Seeds, Sparrows like everything. I also have Pine Siskin which like the Millet.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I got the bird feeders done tonight. If anyone wants the plan just send me a message and I will email you what I have.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

those are very nice. i'm sure the birds will be very happy with them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Dan


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Very nice design and execution - well done.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Dan
No issues with Black bears stopping by? 
Not to mention squirrels...
We gave up for the above reasons, plus, the seed the birds throw out onto the ground attracts rats.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Nice job, Dan
> No issues with Black bears stopping by?
> Not to mention squirrels...
> We gave up for the above reasons, plus, the seed the birds throw out onto the ground attracts rats.


Thanks but no Black bears in the city where I live, if so I would move lol

Alberta is RAT FREE or so they say. I have never seen one. Well not today when it is -15 Celsius outside.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

39 degrees celsius outside today. so fiddled around and fine tuned the plate on my drill press....


----------

